# Trooper William Keane



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*William P. Keane*

New York State Police, New York

End of Watch: Friday, August 23, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 56
*Tour:* 26 years
*Badge #* 4216
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Location:* Utah
*Incident Date:* 8/23/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper William Keane suffered a fatal heart attack while officially representing the New York State Police in the North American Inspectors Championship in Salt Lake City, Utah.

Trooper Keane had been participating in the timed commercial vehicle inspection events when be began to feel ill. He was transported to a local hospital when his conditioned worsened but passed away a short time later.

Trooper Keane was a U.S. Navy veteran. He had served with the New York State Police for 26 years and was assigned to the Commercial Vehicle Enforcement Unit in Troop A. He is survived by his wife, seven children, and six grandchildren.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent Joseph D'Amico
New York State Police
Public Information Office
1220 Washington Ave Bldg 22
Albany, NY 12226

Phone: (518) 783-3211

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21822-trooper-william-p-keane#ixzz2dImiQw3o


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Only 56, nearly 30 of of those Serving his Country...I hate to see these,.way to young he didnt even get to enjoy retirement. RIP Trooper.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Keane


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

RIP trooper Keane 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank You Trooper Keane. RIP


----------

